# 3 Red Lights on my X-Box 360



## handicap7 (Nov 24, 2007)

As above really...I bought the console about 12 months ago, second hand of Flea Bay and today it froze a couple of times and then the lights came on.
Is there anything i can do?
Anyone been in this position?
Thanks


----------



## Deanoecosse (Mar 15, 2007)

You'd need to find out how old it is. Microsoft started issuing a 3 yr guarantee on them late last year because they are just so unreliable. As far as I'm aware, the 3 year guarantee is retro aswell and wasnt just for machines built after that point. There may be a facility on the Xbox site where you can enter the serial number and it will tell you if its in warranty or failing that, just phone the customer services number.


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

check the leads are in at the back. if they are, the above advice is sound as a pound.


----------



## thomasb (Nov 2, 2007)

you should be able to have it fixed under warrenty,however dont expect it back too soon


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

get a ps3


----------



## Matt T (Mar 31, 2008)

Red lights of death! Ive just got mine back today from the same problem, VERY common problem.

If you go to xbox live on t'internet, you will be able to sign in and register the console. You will then be able to get a repair sorted. Its all very easy, and i got mine back in under 2 weeks.

All consoles are covered by a 3 year warranty for this fault so you shoud have plenty of the warranty left


----------



## Mark J (May 10, 2007)

thomasb said:


> you should be able to have it fixed under warrenty,however dont expect it back too soon


They arranged courier collection for mine and it was back at my house, fully repaired in 8 days! :thumb:


----------



## robsonj (Apr 14, 2007)

I personally would phone them up and plead ignorance, or you could always go into a shop and "borrow" the serial number off a display model, thats likely to be less than a year old!!


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

3 year warranty on all 360's now. Just phone up with your serial number to hand. Make sure you remove your hard drive from the console before sending, and I don't think they like you using the original box.


----------



## eshrules (May 22, 2007)

stonejedi said:


> get a ps3


constructive comments are always appreciated :thumb:



jamest said:


> 3 year warranty on all 360's now. Just phone up with your serial number to hand. Make sure you remove your hard drive from the console before sending, and I don't think they like you using the original box.


i agree ....

3 years warranty, full stop. provided the warranty seal sticker hasn't been tampered with, just arrange for a return, whether you bought it second hand or not doesn't come into it...

if that sticker's not there, just try anyway....

and ditto on the Hard Drive.... especially if you've got paid for DLC. :thumb:


----------



## Rich_D (Apr 24, 2006)

they also seem to have started to replace them with newer style ones with the HDMI socket on too

a couple of my mates have had the red ring of death, sent them off and recieved a replacement instead of a repair

my 360 is 17 months old now though and been fine, although I actually wish it would fail now so I get a new one :lol:


----------



## handicap7 (Nov 24, 2007)

Thanks for the advice gents.
I contacted Microsoft yesterday and gave them my details, they need to check with the original owner of the box that its not stolen as its still registered under his name and then they will arrange repair.

I hope its not nicked


----------



## Deanoecosse (Mar 15, 2007)

handicap7 said:


> I contacted Microsoft yesterday and gave them my details, they need to check with the original owner of the box that its not stolen as its still registered under his name (


Thats strange. I've bought 3 Xbox's in the past and never had to give my name or address details for any of them so I dont know how they have it registered against another owner. Unless its gone **** up in the past and been fixed before possibly.


----------



## Matt T (Mar 31, 2008)

I would guess the original owner had registered it themselves.


----------



## handicap7 (Nov 24, 2007)

Good News......UPS collected the X-box last friday and it has been repaired and is on its way back to me.


VG service up to now:thumb:


----------



## Autotec (Aug 3, 2007)

mine has just been collected by ups so fingers crossed it should be back next week


----------



## chr15barn3s (Apr 10, 2007)

Mine is slightly faulty. Takes 3 attempts to turn on and occasionally gets 1 red light but is fine after a restart. Im determined not to send it off for repair for a while as I will miss playing gta next week :lol:


----------



## NeoPanther (Jan 15, 2008)

Not had any issues with the Elite version - touch wood. Is it just the standard units that have this issue?


----------



## robsonj (Apr 14, 2007)

thye all do this mate ,just a question of time


----------



## eshrules (May 22, 2007)

robsonj said:


> thye all do this mate ,just a question of time


robson, ever the optimist :lol:


----------



## HEADPHONES (Jan 1, 2008)

Even if the security seal is damaged give it a go with microsoft.

I know someone who just got his back repaired even though seal was broken.

Guys at the factory must be too busy to notice/care. Customers benefit either way:thumb:


----------

